# Mod Election Campaigning Thread



## Marauder06 (Sep 16, 2017)

AKA "The Smack Talking Thread"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 16, 2017)

Here's the deal, I've got my kids' confirmation this weekend and I'm traveling for work next week so forum time will be limited.

Because I was not running last year, I really got into the smack-talking thread.  This year I am running, and quite honestly have a lot of respect for the guys who are running with me.

It appears the forum is taking a new direction in a few weeks; I'd like to be part of the leadership that helps drive it.   No power trips, no snarky "mod edits", not my style.

A little bit of humor mixed in with the occasional knife hand, goes a long way to send a message.

You get 5 votes, use them wisely.

- Rah


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 16, 2017)

If elected, I promise a ShadowSpear forum full of the greatest band in history!


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 16, 2017)

@NavyBuyer if you're trying to buy your way in through @AWP and his favorite band; you might as well jerk him off.  :-/

Vote smart, vote often but most importantly, don't vote for that Cunt @pardus .


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 16, 2017)

See,  no other mod could bring as much enjoyment to this forum than myself. Clearly my low voting numbers are the result of @Marauder06 and @Red Flag 1. #ItsNotMyFault



RackMaster said:


> @NavyBuyer if you're trying to buy your way in through @AWP and his favorite band; you might as well jerk him off.  :-/@pardus .




"Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway." #NoHomo


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 16, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


>



This pairs well with your sig line.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 16, 2017)

I voted for the two best candidates and only them. @Ooh-Rah and @Red Flag 1.


----------



## CDG (Sep 16, 2017)

After the dumpster fire that was the 2016 Presidential election, and all the hate and vitriol spewed by both sides since then, I just can't really get into the smack talking thread.  I've learned a lot through this site, and I'm running to try and give something back to this exceptional community.  

“In politics as in philosophy, my tenets are few and simple. The leading one of which, and indeed that which embraces most others, is to be honest and just ourselves and to exact it from others, meddling as little as possible in their affairs where our own are not involved. If this maxim was generally adopted, wars would cease and our swords would soon be converted into reap hooks and our harvests be more peaceful, abundant, and happy.” 
― George Washington


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 16, 2017)

CDG said:


> After the dumpster fire that was the 2016 Presidential election, and all the hate and vitriol spewed by both sides since then, I just can't really get into the smack talking thread.  I've learned a lot through this site, and I'm running to try and give something back to this exceptional community.
> 
> “In politics as in philosophy, my tenets are few and simple. The leading one of which, and indeed that which embraces most others, is to be honest and just ourselves and to exact it from others, meddling as little as possible in their affairs where our own are not involved. If this maxim was generally adopted, wars would cease and our swords would soon be converted into reap hooks and our harvests be more peaceful, abundant, and happy.”
> ― George Washington



Fair enough wanker.;)


----------



## policemedic (Sep 16, 2017)

I was going to run this year, but that wouldn't have been fair.  The right-minded members of this site would have voted me in by a landslide of historic proportions, thereby denying at least one--probably two or three--members their dream of being a mod.  

You're welcome .


----------



## Poccington (Sep 16, 2017)

CDG said:


> After the dumpster fire that was the 2016 Presidential election, and all the hate and vitriol spewed by both sides since then, I just can't really get into the smack talking thread.  I've learned a lot through this site, and I'm running to try and give something back to this exceptional community.
> 
> “In politics as in philosophy, my tenets are few and simple. The leading one of which, and indeed that which embraces most others, is to be honest and just ourselves and to exact it from others, meddling as little as possible in their affairs where our own are not involved. If this maxim was generally adopted, wars would cease and our swords would soon be converted into reap hooks and our harvests be more peaceful, abundant, and happy.”
> ― George Washington



What the fuck?

Don't be fooled by his kind words citizens of ShadowSpear. Soon, Russian bots will flood the site, spreading propaganda and fake news in an attempt to influence the election and guarantee CDG's rise to power!


----------



## CDG (Sep 16, 2017)

Poccington said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Don't be fooled by his kind words citizens of ShadowSpear. Soon, Russian bots will flood the site, spreading propaganda and fake news in an attempt to influence the election and guarantee CDG's rise to power!



I'm merely a humble candidate for public service.  Nothing more, comrade.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 16, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Clearly my low voting numbers are the result of @Marauder06 and @Red Flag 1. #ItsNotMyFault



*#ItsNotMyFault*


----------



## Poccington (Sep 16, 2017)

CDG said:


> I'm merely a humble candidate for public service.  Nothing more, comrade.



It's all fun and games until you and @amlove21 have a meeting with a Russian lawyer in Trump Tower.


----------



## CDG (Sep 16, 2017)

Poccington said:


> It's all fun and games until you and @amlove21 have another meeting with a Russian lawyer in Trump Tower.



Fixed it to reflect a more accurate statement.  I have nothing to hide.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm still trailing by 40 votes.  Need more..


----------



## medicchick (Sep 16, 2017)

CDG said:


> I have nothing to hide.


Your hidden profile says otherwise.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh you fuckers suck at this...worst shit talking thread ever...hate for all.

Now down to business, I shall campaign for the dirty-nasty-canuck...well because he gets it, and well, I coined that whole dirty-nasty-canuck bit.

@pardus is old, lame, in dying need to be put out to pasture. A nice meadow, where he can be reminded of his birth place and reflect upon his long distinguished life of sheep shagging in a drunken stupor of dreams of transvestite filled orgy.

No vote pardus.

@Ooh-Rah, to qoute the notorious Conor McGreager "who the fuck is that guy?"

X SF Med, is that dude even alive anymore? I mean I get we're getting to the bottom of the barrel here, but jeeezus, has that guy even made more than 5 posts in the last decade?:-"

@Red Flag 1, That guy does a good job, we should keep him.

@CDG, I'm feeling ya homie.

The rest of you closet transgender snow flakes, don't have a chance in hell.

Let's get this party started!!!

Vote Canadian Bacon bitches...


----------



## medicchick (Sep 16, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> X SF Med, is that dude even alive anymore? I mean I get we're getting the bottom of the barrel here, but jeeezus, has that guybeven made more 5 posts in the last decade?:-"


Damn, not even enough guts to tag @x SF med


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 16, 2017)

@Diamondback 2/2 the check is in the mail.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 16, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> @Ooh-Rah, to qoute the notorious Conor McGreager "who the fuck is that guy?"



You may learn the answer to that question my friend, sooner than you think. 

To quote the great poet Phil Collins, 

"_I've seen your face before my friend, but I don't know if you know who I am. Well I was there and I saw what you did, I saw it with my own two eyes. So you can wipe off that grin, I know where you've been It's all been a pack of lies"  :-"_


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 16, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Oh you fuckers suck at this...worst shit talking thread ever...hate for all.
> 
> Now down to business, I shall campaign for the dirty-nasty-canuck...well because he gets it, and well, I coined that whole dirty-nasty-canuck bit.
> 
> ...



That, was a stroke.
If you are going to use ice cubes to relieve your anorectal abscess, don't put them in your Bourbon, for Pete's sake. And stop smelling your fingers after scratching your nuts.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 16, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You may learn the answer to that question my friend, sooner than you think.
> 
> To quote the great poet Phil Collins,
> 
> "_I've seen your face before my friend, but I don't know if you know who I am. Well I was there and I saw what you did, I saw it with my own two eyes. So you can wipe off that grin, I know where you've been It's all been a pack of lies"  :-"_




I'm not worried, I'll toss your ass a box of crayons and tell you to shut up and color...then sit back and watch you eat the whole box!:-"



medicchick said:


> Damn, not even enough guts to tag @x SF med



I actually got tired of trying to figure out how his screen name went, small x, big x, Med/med, etc. Clownshoes made that shit grunt proof.:wall:

Nice!


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 16, 2017)

Just in case there's one left..


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 16, 2017)

Dedicating this to @Florida173 and @NavyBuyer, how's them votes goin for you boys!


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 16, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Dedicating this to @Florida173 and @NavyBuyer, how's them votes goin for you boys!



13 and 14 more votes than you. So....


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 16, 2017)

A bunch of weak ass shit talk from a bunch of weak ass candidates.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 16, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> 13 and 14 more votes than you. So....




Really? That's all you got? "Well more votes than you" lol. It's a conspiracy by the evil overlords to keep me out of the running, so little people can get a vote or two and go cry about how "nobody on shadowspear likes me"...





Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Really? That's all you got? "Well more votes than you" lol. It's a conspiracy by the evil overlords to keep me out of the running, so little people can get a vote or two and go cry about how "nobody on shadowspear likes me"...







Alright ladies, I'm off to bed for the night. I shall return in the morning to continue the campaign of crushing souls...


* VOTE CANADIAN BACON!*


----------



## CDG (Sep 16, 2017)

medicchick said:


> Your hidden profile says otherwise.



To quote Kellyanne Conway, "I just can't find where this is a burning issue to most Americans".



TLDR20 said:


> A bunch of weak ass shit talk from a bunch of weak ass candidates.



Says the guy who couldn't even finish his term........


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 16, 2017)

CDG said:


> Says the guy who couldn't even finish his term........
> 
> View attachment 19691


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 16, 2017)

CDG said:


> Says the guy who couldn't even finish his term........
> 
> View attachment 19691



Term? 

I was an admin homey. It is like the Supreme Court, you either die or step down. I stepped down.


----------



## CDG (Sep 16, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Term?
> 
> I was an admin homey. It is like the Supreme Court, you either die or step down. I stepped down.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 16, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Really? That's all you got? "Well more votes than you" lol. It's a conspiracy by the evil overlords to keep me out of the running, so little people can get a vote or two and go cry about how "nobody on shadowspear likes me"...
> 
> View attachment 19689



#ItsNotMyFault



TLDR20 said:


> A bunch of weak ass shit talk from a bunch of weak ass candidates.


I have at least upped my street cred in the hate department before it goes away.





NavyBuyer said:


> I have at least upped my street cred in the hate department before it goes away.










TLDR20 said:


> A bunch of weak ass shit talk from a bunch of weak ass candidates.



And who is there to shit talk? @x SF med and @pardus are both in bed early for being old farts, @CDG is trying to be like George Washington and can't talk because his wooden teeth are falling out, @Ooh-Rah is too busy eating crayons to post, @RackMaster too busy walking around saying eh while looking for some silly guys in red on horse to participate,  @Red Flag 1 is too much of a gentleman.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 17, 2017)

Weak sauce...try again.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 17, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I voted for the two best candidates and only them. @Ooh-Rah and @Red Flag 1.



hurtful brother, hurtful...  too bad it's true...



policemedic said:


> I was going to run this year, but that wouldn't have been fair.  The right-minded members of this site would have voted me in by a landslide of historic proportions, thereby denying at least one--probably two or three--members their dream of being a mod.
> 
> You're welcome .



#douchecanoe



Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Oh you fuckers suck at this...worst shit talking thread ever...hate for all.
> 
> Now down to business, I shall campaign for the dirty-nasty-canuck...well because he gets it, and well, I coined that whole dirty-nasty-canuck bit.
> 
> ...


dude...  duuuuuuuuude........duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude...   Of course I'm alive...  who else would be the bane of your existense here on SS? 
RF1 is the best choice, of course....  but I am a close second
Get your shit together and run when you quit stepping on your dick...  you could be a role model for other Infantrymen, the blue aguillette and CIB are huge accomplishments.



medicchick said:


> Damn, not even enough guts to tag @x SF med



but, I can read, understand and reply.

When it becomes apparent that I must reply, I will, as seen above.  Until then... I shall remain silent.  Bring on the rebuttals.


----------



## digrar (Sep 17, 2017)

We've been reliably informed that @x SF med is a weiner licker. Each to his own, but would you like to adress these allegations before running for office?


----------



## Scubadew (Sep 17, 2017)

*SOMEBODY HIT SOMEBODY



*


----------



## DocIllinois (Sep 17, 2017)

Scubadew said:


> *SOMEBODY HIT SOMEBODY
> 
> 
> 
> *



Agreed.  Or maybe start taking things wildly out of context.

From @Ooh-Rah's first post alone:

"power trips"
"snarky 'mod edits'"
"occasional knife hand"

My time on SS lately comes in short bursts.  Being a Joe Six Pack, I'll need to see total lack of reason, revenge, hypocrisy and the like to make my briefly informed choice at the ballot box.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 17, 2017)

Jesus I come on here expecting Somalia level chaos and Red Wedding style verbal slaughter. What do I get? Kid gloves and hugs. This thread is to last years thread what Mayweather/Pacquiao is to mcgregor/mayweather.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 17, 2017)

Follow the light, Marines.  

Vote Ooh-Rah -


----------



## Scubadew (Sep 17, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> Jesus I come on here expecting Somalia level chaos and Red Wedding style verbal slaughter. What do I get? Kid gloves and hugs. This thread is to last years thread like Mayweather/Pacquiao is to mcgregor/mayweather.



I already cast my votes but so far every single candidate is a let down in this thread.

Put your shoulders back, light your last, and *BLEED FOR US.*


----------



## DocIllinois (Sep 17, 2017)

Scubadew said:


>



Famous persons vouching for candidates, good call.

I'd like to see Malin Akerman on board for @RackMaster, for a start.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 17, 2017)

x SF med said:


> #douchecanoe



Another nation heard from.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 17, 2017)

Has this turned into Dancing with the Stars? I want Rage Against the Machine.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 17, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> *#ItsNotMyFault*



Frank's version of a Rick Roll.

*
< Click Me > and go "full screen"
*
(No stupid rick-roll shit, video generator won't permit uploads to YouTube or Facebook)

To add - 
<I don't even care if you hate it, but it took me nearly 2 hours to put this together, at least watch it! >
*
*


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 17, 2017)

Do you want lame moderators? Because this is how you get lame moderators...

With the complete lackluster performance in the shit talking arena, I think we should just hit the restart button.

I mean how bad do you have to suck, when Trump has better shit talking game than you? 

At this point CNN wouldn't even waste the time making a fake story about any of you.  

A softer, gentler shadowspear we shall all endear this year...2017/2018 the year of the apologetic moderator.:wall:

Unless you vote for Canadian BACON! That dude, will tap dance upon your emotional inadequacy like how I did when dropped your sister off last night at my side chicks house...:-"


----------



## CDG (Sep 17, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> A softer, gentler shadowspear we shall all endear this year...2017/2018 the year of the apologetic moderator.:wall:


I don't recall apologizing for anything, nor did I make claims of being kinder and gentler.  However, it's no surprise that with an IQ that matches your MOS, you would come to that conclusion.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 17, 2017)

CDG said:


> I don't recall apologizing for anything, nor did I make claims of being kinder and gentler.  However, it's no surprise that with an IQ that matches your MOS, you would come to that conclusion.




Now this is good shit talking! 


But still, that's no way to treat your supporters.:-/


Only problem with you blue suit'ers...ahhh shit I've got nothing....

Fuck you guys...


Stupid chairforce!


:wall:


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 17, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *< Click Me > and go "full screen"
> *
> (No stupid rick-roll shit, video generator won't permit uploads to YouTube or Facebook)



Well done Ooh-Rah


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 17, 2017)

If you don't play Rugby or Do Triathlon, do you really do life?  Maybe start now before I revoke my votes.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 17, 2017)

Freaking SOF forum and the only two SOF guys running for moderator, is a transient Intel chick named Mara, and an old as dirt long tabber who's last ODA included his teammates Mark, Luke and John. Pretty sure @Marauder06 has a statistical slide show full of clip art and a bullet point on his resume of how he has all by himself made shadowspear great again.

And I am even more sure that @x SF med can still perform a manual of arms with a musket by memory. How do they even let that old as dirt dude on the internet?:-"

@pardus your girlfriend left a message, said you need to get home...


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 17, 2017)

I'd like to recast my votes, @Diamondback 2/2 has been doing solid campaigning and has convinced me in the process that the site deserves a steely eyed and iron willed mod staff with knife hands sharper than a surgical blade. Definitely not the diplomatic limpwristed hippy candidates we have now :-".


*goes back to hiding in a corn field*


----------



## CDG (Sep 17, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> I'd like to recast my votes, @Diamondback 2/2 has been doing solid campaigning and has convinced me in the process that the site deserves a steely eyed and iron willed mod staff with knife hands sharper than a surgical blade. Definitely not the diplomatic limpwristed hippy candidates we have now :-".
> 
> 
> *goes back to hiding in a corn field*


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 17, 2017)

CDG said:


>


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 17, 2017)

I wouldn't vote for anyone who has left the site for any reason. Some admin or mod was rude and you threw a bitch fit and left/threatened to leave the site, tldr20 remembers. You didn't like the way the site was restarted and disappeared/threw a bitch fit? Tldr20 remembers.

Shit talking aside, the site needs good moderators. Some of the people running are not those guys. Some absolutely are. I only voted for two because those are two guys I know are on the site religiously, who I know will put in work in vetting, in approving new members, and in doing the things site administration needs. Some of our other candidates are not around all the time, they don't post regularly, or they sit back on their "background" as if that is what matters. I have been around for moderators that don't participate. It is shitty. It means there is more work for everyone else. I've been in the vetting discussions where maybe two guys look and comment. It is annoying. Being a moderator is more than being impartial in the face of the sites more extreme members or conversations, a lot more, it is also approving a never ending amount of vetting documents, approving new site members and dealing with stupid ass squabbles.

You know who you are and who you aren't.

Remember all that when voting. Remember who is there. TLDR20 remembers.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 17, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I wouldn't vote for anyone who has left the site for any reason. Some admin or mod was rude and you threw a bitch fit and left/threatened to leave the site, tldr20 remembers. You didn't like the way the site was restarted and disappeared/threw a bitch fit? Tldr20 remembers.
> 
> Shit talking aside, the site needs good moderators. Some of the people running are not those guys. Some absolutely are. I only voted for two because those are two guys I know are on the site religiously, who I know will put in work in vetting, in approving new members, and in doing the things site administration needs. Some of our other candidates are not around all the time, they don't post regularly, or they sit back on their "background" as if that is what matters. I have been around for moderators that don't participate. It is shitty. It means there is more work for everyone else. I've been in the vetting discussions where maybe two guys look and comment. It is annoying. Being a moderator is more than being impartial in the face of the sites more extreme members or conversations, a lot more, it is also approving a never ending amount of vetting documents, approving new site members and dealing with stupid ass squabbles.
> 
> ...



So. You'd vote for yourself, then.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 17, 2017)

Do you know what else @TLDR20 remembers???
 

:-"


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> So. You'd vote for yourself, then.


 "

Looks like just a bitch fit to me about people who have more interesting lives than his own.

Outside of diamondback's showing on here, I'd vote for pretty much any of the candidates equally.. But I'm not pretentious and don't need to remember some bullshit past event to judge.


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2017)

Whoever wins will wind up working for me anyway.

This thread is weaksauce.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 17, 2017)

AWP said:


> Whoever wins will wind up working for me anyway.
> 
> This thread is weaksauce.



I'm trying bro, but damn...its starting to feel like I'm kicking a dead horse here.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 17, 2017)

Shit just got real.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 17, 2017)

Florida173 said:


> "
> 
> Looks like just a bitch fit to me about people who have more interesting lives than his own.
> 
> Outside of diamondback's showing on here, I'd vote for pretty much any of the candidates equally.. But I'm not pretentious and don't need to remember some bullshit past event to judge.



Looks like a desperation play by someone who has no chance to win, and literally checks every block I outlined.


----------



## pardus (Sep 17, 2017)

If I'm not reelected...




In closing...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 17, 2017)

He lives!


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Looks like a desperation play by someone who has no chance to win, and literally checks every block I outlined.



Now I know you're full of shit or just mentally compromised. 

Who cares if I have a chance or not. I care about the success of the site as much as anyone else. Granted I've only been on the site for about 10 years, and about that in SOF experience, but i don't plan on going anywhere.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 17, 2017)

Now girls, you can talk about your boyfriends dicks in private message. No need to kill the one and only time I get to berate everyone and get away with it...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 17, 2017)

OK. Let me first say. I hate each and everyone of you. Not just a passing hate, a deep seated hate that would allow me to set up a deck chair, table and umbrella, in order to watch you all drown in a pool of Kradle's music while I sip a nice cold beer.

I promise you strong leadership, incorporating threats, intimidation, blackmail and bribes. All for the greater good (of me).

I have an all encompassing plan for world domination. My first step is the hostile take over of Shadow Spear and the final destruction of the most evil and foul smelling @Marauder06! A despicable being that I'm sure you all recognize as one worthy of your just and righteous derision!

JOIN ME FOR A STRONG FUTURE! ONE BOARD, ONE THOUGHT PROCESS (mine), ONE LEADER! (me).

Your Fuhrer friend

- Rah -


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 17, 2017)

Florida173 said:


> Now I know you're full of shit or just mentally compromised.
> 
> Who cares if I have a chance or not. I care about the success of the site as much as anyone else. Granted I've only been on the site for about 10 years, and about that in SOF experience, but i don't plan on going anywhere.



Where have you been the last 8 months?


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Where have you been the last 8 months?



Deployed


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 17, 2017)

Everyone wants to talk shit until it gets real.


Staying on track. How do people expect to be a moderator when they disappear for 8 months at a time with no explanation?

Deployed, sure let us know then. Don't just up and vanish.

No sympathy here. Many of our staff deploy and stay engaged.


----------



## pardus (Sep 17, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> OK. Let me first say. I hate each and everyone of you. Not just a passing hate, a deep seated hate that would allow me to set up a deck chair, table and umbrella, in order to watch you all drown in a pool of Kradle's music while I sip a nice cold beer.
> 
> I promise you strong leadership, incorporating threats, intimidation, blackmail and bribes. All for the greater good (of me).
> 
> ...



Ah, I'm pretty certain that you just posted a near identical quote from a previous election smack talking thread. Maybe even posted by myself. Plagiarism some?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 17, 2017)

Fake news!

Dear voters, do not let the false accusations of someone like @pardus and his Daily Mail like reports dissuade you from my great intentions!

Fuck. I thought I could keep this going for at least a few posts before someone called me on it!  LOL


----------



## pardus (Sep 17, 2017)

You now see folks, he's a cunt!


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 17, 2017)

pardus said:


> You now see folks, he's a cunt!



Is that a good cunt or shit cunt?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 17, 2017)

pardus said:


> You now see folks, he's a cunt!



Christ! Coming from you, that may be the greatest compliment I've ever received!


----------



## policemedic (Sep 17, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> How do they even let that old as dirt dude on the internet?:-"



He has a talented librarian to assist him with his Luddite issues.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 17, 2017)

BAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA. 


GOT EEEEEEEM



Florida173 said:


> Now I know you're full of shit or just mentally compromised.
> 
> Who cares if I have a chance or not. I care about the success of the site as much as anyone else. Granted I've only been on the site for about 10 years, and about that in SOF experience, but i don't plan on going anywhere.


Everyone, on the internet, when you see the classic "u mad bro" meme, THIS ^^^^ comment is to what they are are referring. 

Florida173, you are, in fact, mad bro.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 17, 2017)

Florida173 said:


> Now I know you're full of shit or just mentally compromised.
> 
> Who cares if I have a chance or not. I care about the success of the site as much as anyone else. Granted I've only been on the site for about 10 years, and about that in SOF experience, but i don't plan on going anywhere.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 17, 2017)

digrar said:


> We've been reliably informed that @x SF med is a weiner licker. Each to his own, but would you like to adress these allegations before running for office?



x SF med is wiener licker, not a wiener licker...  just wiener licker.

Ok...  the old as dirt, luddite and musket manual of arms crap is back....  I will ruminate and see if I can find good words to put together for this thread...  but ther is absolutely no inspiration here...  none...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 17, 2017)

x SF med said:


> but ther is absolutely no inspiration here...  none...



Thats what that poor nurse is saying...you know, the one down the hall from your room, cleaning your nursing home bed pan.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 17, 2017)

I fucking swear- remember when the election thread was fun? When @AWP was Free and @Marauder06 wasn't so high ranking that he needed to be contrarian and middle of the road by default? When @pardus fucked sheep (wait.... he still fucks sheep... nevermind). When @RustyShackleford and @Polar Bear only showed up in fleeting moments to disrupt normal operations with their once in 4 months "gracing the site with my presence" act?! I remember. And @TLDR20 , you, sir, are no lady Mormont. She's a badass 10 year old girl and you're a white belt nurse. Move it along. 

The candidates this year are a "who's who" of abortions. 

@Florida173 is like the weather of his moniker's home state- infrequent, disruptive, and never helpful. 

@CDG is the red headed step child's unwanted stupid ass friend of an orphan in the AF's hierarchy of SOF (and let me tell you, saying "AF SOF hierarchy is like saying "Coast Guard is still military")

@Red Flag 1 and @x SF med were just talking about how they really, REALLY miss the stories on AM radio, which is weird, cause they're both college educated and not welcome in actual discussions, like most of the under 25 year olds on this board (talking to you, @Salt USMC )

@Ooh-Rah and @NavyBuyer are in this together- cause like in the real world, @NavyBuyer just wants to give the Marines a ride to the fucking show and stay 13 miles off shore- like a mother in a station wagon taking the underage quarterback to prom, the Navy takes the Marines to combat. The Navy never fucks the prom queen, but the Navy always wins cause the Marines are useless without them. 

@RackMaster is actually a good choice- except every hard conversation with those assholes starts, ends, and is impeded by copious amounts of apologizing and handjobs. Anyone ever been to Canada? No? Cause it's like America's attic- you forget it's there, and then you go there and say, "Shit, look at all this cool stuff I don't care about!" and then go back downstairs. 

There was a time I cared about this thread, but that time isn't now, cause I need to die or quit to give up my tag no matter how bad it hurts the site. But honestly, having someone under the age of fucking 65 not in a staff job helps more than it hurts so you nerds can eat a bag of dicks. 

@Diamondback 2/2 , your ham handed attempt to move this forward is noted and we love you, and we also hate you. I want you to simultaneously eat a bag of dicks AND like it. 

@racing_kitty I see you haven't been involved but I still wanted to throw shade your way because you could destroy this junior varsity shit show with one paragraph but haven't.

@ShadowSpear , fuck the Patriots, you aren't that good. 

That covers everyone that matters!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 17, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I fucking swear- remember when the election thread was fun? When @AWP was Free and @Marauder06 wasn't so high ranking that he needed to be contrarian and middle of the road by default? When @pardus fucked sheep (wait.... he still fucks sheep... nevermind). When @RustyShackleford and @Polar Bear only showed up in fleeting moments to disrupt normal operations with their once in 4 months "gracing the site with my presence" act?! I remember. And @TLDR20 , you, sir, are no lady Mormont. She's a badass 10 year old girl and you're a white belt nurse. Move it along.
> 
> The candidates this year are a "who's who" of abortions.
> 
> ...


----------



## x SF med (Sep 17, 2017)

@amlove21 ....  you suck.  and you're college educated too...  friggin Admin hose blower...  love ya, mean it.


----------



## CDG (Sep 17, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> @CDG is the red headed step child's unwanted stupid ass friend of an orphan in the AF's hierarchy of SOF (and let me tell you, saying "AF SOF hierarchy is like saying "Coast Guard is still military")



I can't even rebut this, because it's so true. Still, credit to the man in the arena and all that. Carry on, Sarn't.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 17, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I fucking swear- remember when the election thread was fun? When @AWP was Free and @Marauder06 wasn't so high ranking that he needed to be contrarian and middle of the road by default? When @pardus fucked sheep (wait.... he still fucks sheep... nevermind). When @RustyShackleford and @Polar Bear only showed up in fleeting moments to disrupt normal operations with their once in 4 months "gracing the site with my presence" act?! I remember.



I think that was way back when my 3rd post back was calling you a Coast Guard swimmer before I realize not everyone knew me...lol  Troll, LL, and RP just looked at me like I was nuts.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 17, 2017)

I get the feeling that a vote for @Ooh-Rah, is a vote for mandatory transgender and sensitivity training site-wide. I mean @Ooh-Rah likes to post about smoking cigars and Steve Jobs, which sounds like code for something strange... Then there's the moments of so called 'reflection' in the (.) thread, which are Microsoft screen backgrounds that lack inspiration. By the way, does Steven Job's know you're cheating on him?:-"

Which is why I'm placing a vote for RackMaster. We all know what the canukistan stands for... swine and maple syrup! The building blocks of empires! I mean, who doesn't like fried bacon and slow roasted pork flesh caramelized with a maple syrup ginger glaze? Vegetarians and communists, that's who! 
Don't throw your votes away on @Ooh-Rah or @NavyBuyer, they enjoy crayons and other unmentionables.

Let's make Shadowspear great again by bringing back and keeping some of the old guard: Mara, the Troll, Yoda(RF1), Pardus, & RackMaster. 

As for the other candidates...:whatever:


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 18, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Ok...  the old as dirt, luddite and musket manual of arms crap is back....  I will ruminate and see if I can find good words to put together for this thread...  but ther is absolutely no inspiration here...  none...



Empty mind, empty page I think is the saying.


----------



## digrar (Sep 18, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> OK. Let me first say. I hate each and everyone of you. Not just a passing hate, a deep seated hate that would allow me to set up a deck chair, table and umbrella, in order to watch you all drown in a pool of Kradle's music while I sip a nice cold beer.
> 
> I promise you strong leadership, incorporating threats, intimidation, blackmail and bribes. All for the greater good (of me).
> 
> ...



It was silly when the sheep shagger posted it and it's silly now. It's a mod job, not an admin job...


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 18, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> This whole glorious post



What can I say? I'm pretty busy selling sex tours hosted by inflatable sheep manufacturers in my spare time. 

I'm pretty sure this thread couldn't get any more fucked up if I rolled out of a gator-skull-adorned airboat wearing an angora wool sheep furry costume and rubber boots, with sandpaper mittens and early-onset Parkinson's, ready to make all y'all's moms scream "REFRIGERATOR RED LIGHT PERSIMMON!!!" because I made her forget her motherfucking safe word while bent over a walker I stole from some Montana nursing home. 

I mean jumping drag queen Jesus on a pogo stick, y'all. I was ready to go all Warren Zevon and send lawyers, guns, and money to the first candidate that sent a keg of Octoberfest to my home address. Instead, it's like a quilting bee at the ammo point. "Five-five-six and perl and twist." I've seen bigger balls on Theon fucking Greyjoy than I have in this thread. 

All the hair product and testosterone in this thread, and I still couldn't lubricate a hand job from a jellyfish with it. The water in the port-a-John is still blue because God's still pissed that the infantry hasn't wrecked this thread yet. Not even ganging up on the communist agitator and playing cookie on his driver's side floor mat could save this thread. It's like some intel weenie went to shit talk Andrew Dice Clay and rolled a fucking one using the S-3's d20. It's like finding out the Kraken is allergic to squid.

I think I've offended all but two in this post. I've run out of beer, though. Donations of single malt are accepted.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 18, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Everyone, on the internet, when you see the classic "u mad bro" meme, THIS ^^^^ comment is to what they are are referring.
> 
> Florida173, you are, in fact, mad bro.



Nice attempt at trolling



amlove21 said:


> I fucking swear- remember when the election thread was fun? When @AWP was Free and @Marauder06 wasn't so high ranking that he needed to be contrarian and middle of the road by default? When @pardus fucked sheep (wait.... he still fucks sheep... nevermind). When @RustyShackleford and @Polar Bear only showed up in fleeting moments to disrupt normal operations with their once in 4 months "gracing the site with my presence" act?! I remember. And @TLDR20 , you, sir, are no lady Mormont. She's a badass 10 year old girl and you're a white belt nurse. Move it along.
> 
> The candidates this year are a "who's who" of abortions.
> 
> ...


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 18, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Deployed, sure let us know then. Don't just up and vanish.



I, along with everyone else, must have missed that rule you could have created while an Admin of the site but you never did. And seeing as how you quit that position, looks like you'll never get your chance.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 18, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> What can I say? I'm pretty busy selling sex tours hosted by inflatable sheep manufacturers in my spare time.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this thread couldn't get any more fucked up if I rolled out of a gator-skull-adorned airboat wearing an angora wool sheep furry costume and rubber boots, with sandpaper mittens and early-onset Parkinson's, ready to make all y'all's moms scream "REFRIGERATOR RED LIGHT PERSIMMON!!!" because I made her forget her motherfucking safe word while bent over a walker I stole from some Montana nursing home.
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 18, 2017)

@amlove21 the hand jobs aren't free, the going rate is 2 wooden nickels or $10 Canuckistani Rupees for every 5 minutes.  Now reach arounds, they are free.  :-/

@R.Caerbannog your check is in the mail, just don't cash it until after the 1st. I also included the VHS tape you requested of @NavyBuyer in drag and @Ooh-Rah banging a donkey in Tijuana.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> I also included the VHS tape you requested of @NavyBuyer in drag and @Ooh-Rah banging a donkey in Tijuana.



Regrettably, that was no donkey.


----------



## DocIllinois (Sep 18, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm pretty sure this thread couldn't get any more fucked up if I rolled out of a gator-skull-adorned airboat wearing an angora wool sheep furry costume and rubber boots, with sandpaper mittens and early-onset Parkinson's, ready to make all y'all's moms scream "REFRIGERATOR RED LIGHT PERSIMMON!!!" because I made her forget her motherfucking safe word while bent over a walker I stole from some Montana nursing home.
> 
> All the hair product and testosterone in this thread, and I still couldn't lubricate a hand job from a jellyfish with it. The water in the port-a-John is still blue because God's still pissed that the infantry hasn't wrecked this thread yet.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 18, 2017)

@RackMaster Thanks dude. I was running out of obscene material to keep the damn rabbit happy.

@Ooh-Rah Mini horse. Donkey. It don't matter to Bobert Von Fuzzypants III, that rabbit is a sick fuck.

@racing_kitty Marry me?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 18, 2017)

@amlove21 I should have banned you when I had the chance! I'd ban you soooo hard!!!


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 18, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> entire post


You sexy motherfucker.  And here I was about to give up on this thread.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 18, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I fucking swear- remember when the election thread was fun? When @AWP was Free and @Marauder06 wasn't so high ranking that he needed to be contrarian and middle of the road by default? When @pardus fucked sheep (wait.... he still fucks sheep... nevermind). When @RustyShackleford and @Polar Bear only showed up in fleeting moments to disrupt normal operations with their once in 4 months "gracing the site with my presence" act?! I remember. And @TLDR20 , you, sir, are no lady Mormont. She's a badass 10 year old girl and you're a white belt nurse. Move it along.
> 
> The candidates this year are a "who's who" of abortions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Well done Ooh-Rah



 Thank you! It was my first attempt at one of those Hitler videos, I feel like it came out pretty good.

Now I need to find a version where I can embed it.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 18, 2017)

RustyShackleford said:


> @amlove21 I should have banned you when I had the chance! I'd ban you soooo hard!!!


HES BACK! He's gone.



Florida173 said:


> Nice attempt at trolling






racing_kitty said:


> ..this is what a winning comment looks like people...


ETA


----------



## DocIllinois (Sep 18, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> *Inserts Joker Clapping Gif Which I can't Seem To Do From Work*



Its like this was saved on my computer machine for this exact moment.  Kismet.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 18, 2017)

RustyShackleford said:


> @amlove21 I should have bonned you when I had the chance! I'd bone you soooo hard!!!



What happens on SS stays on SS. :-"


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 18, 2017)

amlove21 said:


>



View attachment 19714


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 18, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I wouldn't vote for anyone who has left the site for any reason. Some admin or mod was rude and you threw a bitch fit and left/threatened to leave the site, tldr20 remembers. You didn't like the way the site was restarted and disappeared/threw a bitch fit? Tldr20 remembers.
> 
> Shit talking aside, the site needs good moderators. Some of the people running are not those guys. Some absolutely are. I only voted for two because those are two guys I know are on the site religiously, who I know will put in work in vetting, in approving new members, and in doing the things site administration needs. Some of our other candidates are not around all the time, they don't post regularly, or they sit back on their "background" as if that is what matters. I have been around for moderators that don't participate. It is shitty. It means there is more work for everyone else. I've been in the vetting discussions where maybe two guys look and comment. It is annoying. Being a moderator is more than being impartial in the face of the sites more extreme members or conversations, a lot more, it is also approving a never ending amount of vetting documents, approving new site members and dealing with stupid ass squabbles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 18, 2017)

I wasn't going to jump into the shenanigans this year, but for a couple of reasons I now think I should.

To begin with, there's the tone of this thread.  In years past, threads like this were a time to exchange some good-natured humor among friends.  That appears to have changed this year for some reason, and now it seems like we've got some score-settling and cheap shots going on.  It would be great if we could get back to the old way and have a little less of the new way.  We need to remember that we're still going to be a community after this election.  There's no need to let pettiness and bitterness start creeping in.  I think we have literally never had to edit or delete posts or warn members in threads like these.  But we can start this year if we need to.

Along those lines, and to address some of the things that have already been said:  not everyone on the staff gets to be the "fun mod."  Some of us, or at least some_one,_ has to be the bad guy and hold people, including long-term site members and even fellow members of the staff, accountable. When you do things like that, whether online or in real life, it makes you enemies.  That's why you should always be suspicious of people who say "I get along with everyone," because it means they never took a stand on anything important.  Some of us aren't afraid to do that.  Many times over the years some of us have had to be "the bad mod" or the "mean mod" or the "fun police."  It's not a role any of us cherish, but it's necessary in order to keep our little corner of the Internet from becoming like so many other larger, but far more dysfunctional, sites out there.  Personally, I make no apologies for that.

One of the reasons we have so many mods is that we're all so different, and bring different (and complementary) talents to the team.  Not everyone can be SuperMod, at least not all the time.  People on the staff come and go in accordance with their abilities to contribute, their priorities, their performance, and the yearly mandate from their fellow members.  They give what they can, when they can.  Some do more than others and that's the way it is in pretty much any volunteer organization.  But at least they volunteered.

This year I voted for 6 people and would have voted for more if I could have.  While there have always been people I wouldn't vote for because I don't think they're up to the task, I think I've always voted for the max number allowed.  I've also voted for people I didn't like, because I recognize their ability contribute to the site in a positive manner.

This is where I'd normally say "vote for me for mod" but I'm not doing that this year, for two reasons.  One, pretty much everyone who was going to vote already has.  For all intents and purposes, it's all over but the crying.  And two, you should vote for the people who you think would do a good job for the site in the coming year.  If that's no one, vote for no one.  If it's one or six or any number in between, then vote for those people.  If that's me, then I'll serve another year as mod.  If it's not, then I'll find another way to contribute to the site.  I suspect that's the case for everyone who threw their names in the hat this year.

Finally, the part you've all been waiting for.  A couple of people have called me out on this thread, in a good-natured and humorous way.  You know I was going to have clip art for this.  I am Mara.  You should have expected me...

In order of posting:



NavyBuyer said:


> I have at least upped my street cred in the hate department before it goes away.



What have you got, like 51 hate?  That's... cute.  I remember my first week on ShadowSpear too.  Come back up on the net when that, and your GT score, are in the triple digits.  But you know, if you reverse those digits you've got a number that approximates both the number of total months that @Diamondback 2/2 has in the Army as well as your current vote tally.  So there's that.

51 hate and 15 mod votes?  Yeah I've got a meme for that:

[



amlove21 said:


> I fucking swear- remember when the election thread was fun? When @AWP was Free and @Marauder06 wasn't so high ranking that he needed to be contrarian and middle of the road by default? ...



Let's get something straight.  The only way I'm "high ranking" is in the race for the trophy that says "Your Mom."


Now this:


amlove21 said:


> @Red Flag 1 and @x SF med were just talking about how they really, REALLY miss the stories on AM radio, which is weird, cause they're both college educated and not welcome in actual discussions, like most of the under 25 year olds on this board (talking to you, @Salt USMC )



This, ^ this is brilliant.  It's witty, it's scathing, it's well-timed, it's... a four-year-old quote stolen from someone named "girrlgenius" on Twitter?



Wow.  Make someone an admin and watch their game slip out the window.  Just like... never mind I already made a "your mom" joke once in this thread.

Anyway, I think that effectively handles anyone who called me out in this thread.  Now for the rest of you,


----------



## DocIllinois (Sep 18, 2017)

No more sniping, absence of the benefit of the doubt, pointless score settling, etc.?  

The thrill is gone.  Time to vote and return to lurking.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 18, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> No more sniping, absence of the benefit of the doubt, pointless score settling, etc.?
> 
> The thrill is gone.  Time to vote and return to lurking.



Yeah no shit. Look out for the fun police.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> To begin with, there's the tone of this thread. In years past, threads like this were a time to exchange some good-natured humor among friends. That appears to have changed this year for some reason, and now it seems like we've got some score-settling and cheap shots going on.



Could not agree more.  Truth be told, the forum tone has really changed after that Presidential Debate thread.    To add...if you didn't watch my Hitler video, you did get a mention!



TLDR20 said:


> I wouldn't vote for anyone who has left the site for any reason. Some admin or mod was rude and you threw a bitch fit and left/threatened to leave the site, tldr20 remembers. You didn't like the way the site was restarted and disappeared/threw a bitch fit? Tldr20 remembers.
> 
> Shit talking aside, the site needs good moderators. Some of the people running are not those guys. Some absolutely are. I only voted for two because those are two guys I know are on the site religiously, who I know will put in work in vetting, in approving new members, and in doing the things site administration needs. Some of our other candidates are not around all the time, they don't post regularly, or they sit back on their "background" as if that is what matters. I have been around for moderators that don't participate. It is shitty. It means there is more work for everyone else. I've been in the vetting discussions where maybe two guys look and comment. It is annoying. Being a moderator is more than being impartial in the face of the sites more extreme members or conversations, a lot more, it is also approving a never ending amount of vetting documents, approving new site members and dealing with stupid ass squabbles.
> 
> ...


I came to this site 5 years ago an over-the-top conservative  who spouted quotes I heard on talk-radio and posted political memes bordering on the ridiculous.  I commented on posts I had no business commenting on, and gave advice where I was completely out of my lane.  @TLDR20 , @AWP , and @x SF med are likely responsible for more of my registered "hate" than any other members, and it bugged me.  They often publicly admonished me, and it pissed me off.  So I showed them....I asked questions, thought before hitting "post", and learned to research my responses before replying.

So thank you gentlemen.  Our interactions on this forum have taught me to be a critical thinker, to be more tolerant of that which I do not always understand, and to avoid online pissing matches where there can be no winner.

My desire to be a mod is primarily motivated by hopefully paying forward what this site has done for me as a member, and a person.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 18, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> This year I voted for 6 people...




But we only get 5 votes.  Damn rigged elections.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 18, 2017)

The problem is that @Marauder06 got to spend a day in the Infantry, where his platoon spent said day playing out the sequel to Broke Back Mountian on his...well, the sequel was oddly enough named Corn Hole Creek, I will allow your imaginations to take you where they may.

Moving on, @amlove21 decided to grace us with some witty shit, nice to see the not so much "combat" Rescue side of the Airforce to drop in and grace us with his need to feel important about his life decisions as a gender-nuteral glorified broke dick repair line specialist....no we get it, you did some swimming in a pool and get to wear an airplane gang hat. The bowl of dicks you shall eat good sir!

And than the bomb chica @racing_kitty, oh how goddamn dare you... Daimondback no likes the talk about the Infantry colored poopy water...but with the addition of your species to my branch, I find it hard to deny that the man in the sky, now hates the Infantry.:-"

And for the rest of you...


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 18, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Moving on, @amlove21 decided to grace us with some witty shit, nice to see the not so much "combat" Rescue side of the Airforce to drop in and grace us with his need to feel important about his life decisions as gender-nuteral glorified broke dick repair line pecialist....no we get it, you did some *finning in the top 5% of your courses* in a pool and get to wear an airplane gang hat. The bowl dicks you shall eat good sir!
> .


I fixed it for you. Get it right or pay the price, old man.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 18, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Now this:
> 
> 
> This, ^ this is brilliant.  It's witty, it's scathing, it's well-timed, it's... a four-year-old quote stolen from someone named "girrlgenius" on Twitter?
> ...



It _was_ brilliant. Here's the original from 2002.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 18, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> It _was_ brilliant. Here's the original from 2002.


Frank, good sir, you've done it again. The Robin Williams bit was 100% what I was paying homage to. 

Extra interwebs points to you, to use on your bitcoin startup focusing on weird clown porn or whatever the shit you do in your free time.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 18, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I am Mara.  You should have expected me...



Expectation:






Reality:


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 18, 2017)

On a unrelated note, have you watched The Last Circus @Frank S., if so would you give your thoughts or recommendations in it? It looks interesting.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 19, 2017)

@Ooh-Rah , you may be a disgusting Packers hater, but that video was pure gold. Props brother.


----------



## Serenity (Sep 19, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I fucking swear- remember when the election thread was fun? When @AWP was Free and @Marauder06 wasn't so high ranking that he needed to be contrarian and middle of the road by default? When @pardus fucked sheep (wait.... he still fucks sheep... nevermind). When @RustyShackleford and @Polar Bear only showed up in fleeting moments to disrupt normal operations with their once in 4 months "gracing the site with my presence" act?! I remember. And @TLDR20 , you, sir, are no lady Mormont. She's a badass 10 year old girl and you're a white belt nurse. Move it along.
> 
> The candidates this year are a "who's who" of abortions.
> 
> ...


  I would like to change my votes.... I didn't read this. 

Okay, I'm happy with my votes.  My voting was really just picking the names I recognized and flawed justifications to back it up.

RF1 - Because he sounds useful.
Ooh-Rah - A mistaken sense of loyalty, because I assumed it meant he was a Marine.  And all the Marines I've encountered online personally have been helpful.
CDG - Well, I figured 'Mittens' meant there was a chance he/she was a female.  So that was my female-supporting-female vote.  If he is not a she, then I don't want to know.


----------



## pardus (Sep 19, 2017)

@Marauder06


----------



## x SF med (Sep 19, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> Donations of single malt are accepted.



You need to visit, and the bourbon is on the house...  but you need to pay for toilet priveleges.



Marauder06 said:


> I wasn't going to jump into the shenanigans this year, but for a couple of reasons I now think I should.
> 
> To begin with, there's the tone of this thread.  In years past, threads like this were a time to exchange some good-natured humor among friends.  That appears to have changed this year for some reason, and now it seems like we've got some score-settling and cheap shots going on.  It would be great if we could get back to the old way and have a little less of the new way.  We need to remember that we're still going to be a community after this election.  There's no need to let pettiness and bitterness start creeping in.  I think we have literally never had to edit or delete posts or warn members in threads like these.  But we can start this year if we need to.
> 
> ...



Wow, ma'am...  did you not get enough TGL18 this week?:-"

@Ooh-Rah ...  you need to get to @Muppet or @RackMaster  level hate to even be considered in the damn race, you are not even an amateur yet...  Mara and I are the "Pros from Dover" in the hate game.

Friggin whingy assed crayon eaters.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 19, 2017)

Serenity said:


> CDG - Well, I figured 'Mittens' meant there was a chance he/she was a female.  So that was my female-supporting-female vote.  If he is not a she, then I don't want to know.



@CDG is an (out and) proud member of the Air Force. They have questionable taste in friends, preferring the company of other Air Force people who wear impractical hats that smell funny when they're wet. Generally, they talk about various hair products. I really don't want to know what they do with mittens--alone or together. 

However, despite their many well-documented character flaws, and nonbinary ceteroromantic preferences, @CDG is not our leading transsexual. 

That honor clearly belongs to @Marauder06 (informally Mara, or simply honey bunny when he's in his cups).


----------



## Serenity (Sep 19, 2017)

Thank you for the clarification, @policemedic .

Based on that info, I'm still very happy with my choice.  

To be honest, I would have liked to vote for @Marauder06 .  I was touched by the quick response of creating the "Open Mic" thread - which I still don't get.  To date, there are references of farting, testosterone, erection, c*nts, penguins, Mexican food and how to punch a Nazi.  Not to sound ungrateful, but it wasn't exactly what I had in mind.  Still, I remain appreciative all the same.  Another link I dutifully click so I can think HUH? WTF? OMG!


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 19, 2017)

WARNING: minds, whether open or closed, may be blown here. Or at the very least breached.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 19, 2017)

Well, this thread, as always, never disappoints me, in terms of prom night, dumpster baby abortions. Well done wack jobs. 

M.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 19, 2017)

medicchick said:


> But we only get 5 votes.  Damn rigged elections.



It's the Russians....


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2017)

This thread sucks so hard even Comey won't investigate it.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 19, 2017)

x SF med said:


> @Ooh-Rah ...  you need to get to @Muppet or @RackMaster  level hate to even be considered in the damn race, you are not even an amateur yet...  Mara and I are the "Pros from Dover" in the hate game.
> 
> Friggin whingy assed crayon eaters.



It gets cold up here North of the Wall and Hate keeps me warm.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> This thread sucks so hard even Comey won't investigate it.


Says the man whose only contribution after 8 pages of this thread, is to complain about the thread 

This bitch is about as over as @Salt USMC 's short lived reign as a moderator.

@CDG isn't going to talk shit.  As of this morning he's on the comeback trail and watching the polls like Hilary on election night.

@Florida173 hadn't posted since January of 2017 and then came back to run for Mod again.  Great strategy!   You received 12 votes last year and are at 16 this year.  Looks like you picked up the pity votes that Metalmom got last year.

@Marauder06 might as well be a Supreme Court nominee when it comes to this election.  Pretty obvious who controls the levers behind the curtain.  And I quote:


Marauder06 said:


> This year I voted for 6 people


How many votes did the rest of you get? :-"

@NavyBuyer , fucking Marine is getting stomped like his 0-2 fantasy team, but he keeps coming back for more!  Semper Fi, brother!

@pardus obviously has 'goat fuck' porn of those who matter. <cough @ShadowSpear cough> I mean why bother running when you are a lock anyway? #recount2016

@RackMaster and @Red Flag 1 - how do you go after two guys who are obviously just genuinely "good" guys? You go for the pain that's what you do.  RackMaster is only running because coming from America's 51st state, (Canada) he wants the opportunity to participate in an election that actually matters.  And everyone knows that RedFlag lifts his medical advice from WebMD.

@AWP  - What the fuck is it with you and that band you actually took the time to filter so that it reads "Nickelback"  instead of it's own name?  When I am elected I am going to make it my first mission to learn how to fuck with that setting so that whenever a member references that band's name, the auto filter shows" _AWP will blow you for a sniff of Jack_".  Knowing your affection for clowns and "that band", I'll just leave this here....


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 19, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> HES BACK! He's gone.



Touch it!  Two days in a row!  Is that some kind of record?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 19, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @x SF med - What the fuck is it with you and that band you actually took the time to filter so that it reads "The worst band in the history of ever" instead of it's own name? When I am elected I am going to make it my first mission to learn how to fuck with that setting so that whenever a member references that band's name, the auto filter shows" _x SF Med will blow you for a sniff of Jack_". Knowing your affection for clowns and "that band", I'll just leave this here....



You are confusing me with @AWP ...  while I am not a fan of that untalented bunch of canuks, he is the one with the digestive issues when they are mentioned.

eta- How the hell am I in the lead in this damn election at the moment?  Methinks I shall have to abase myself and actually respond to some of the ill-worded and mindless babble that is spewing on this wholly inadequate thread of demeaning invective that calls itself a campaigning thread.  

All of my opponents except @Red Flag 1 are a bunch of sniveling cunts, especially that ex-pat Kiwi medic of ill repute...  the Jarheads just eat crayons and can't color in the lines... AF, 'nuff said - just look at their leaders on this place, a Meteorological Prognosticator of low order and hair gel addicted flying medic with no skillz a-tall...  the rest of you losers... there are not enough are not worth mentioning...  except Ms Mara, he/she is still owing a dram or two of a graduation bottle to the Troll, so shall not be fully demeaned until this payment is made, because he/she will get all bent out of shape and never pay up if I hurt it's feelings.

Now, get on with the verbal abuse and badinage, you illiterate hoi-polloi, step up your games and your vocabularies.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes I hate to say this and it makes me shiver my timbers... but the Troll is right. 

AWP is the one with the shell game. He pretends to hate Nickleback but he actually doesn't care either way. Because they're a beard:

He actually loves Celine Dion.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2017)

x SF med said:


> You are confusing me with @AWP ... while I am not a fan of that untalented bunch of canuks, he is the one with the digestive issues when they are mentioned.



- FUCK -

That boys and girls is why you let someone proofread your resume before you send it out....

 'fixed'


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Says the man whose only contribution after 8 pages of this thread, is to complain about the thread
> 
> @AWP  - What the fuck is it with you and that band you actually took the time to filter so that it reads "The worst band in the history of ever"  instead of it's own name?  When I am elected I am going to make it my first mission to learn how to fuck with that setting....



Negative reinforcement, you Marines should understand that. I guess the Corps isn't what I thought. As for the band? Not happening, Airman.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Frank S. (Sep 19, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> have you watched The Last Circus @Frank S.



Yes.



SaintKP said:


> if so would you give your thoughts or recommendations in it? It looks interesting.



Carolina Bang.

As for the rest,  living under authoritarian regimes (Franco in this case), remains an indelible aftertaste of reflexive vomit for any semi-creative types. Cannot imagine what it must be like for artists. Vomit, rusty cans and menstrual cunnilingus come to  mind.

Carolina Bang. Do see the humor in it, because there's plenty.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 19, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


>


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 19, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> - FUCK -
> 
> That boys and girls is why you let someone proofread your resume before you send it out....
> 
> 'fixed'



The hate is for lack of proofreading. Come on. Do it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 19, 2017)

@Marauder06, @pardus, @CDG, @Florida173, @x SF med, @RackMaster all love pumpkin spice. Remember that when casting your votes.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 19, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Says the man whose only contribution after 8 pages of this thread, is to complain about the thread
> 
> This bitch is about as over as @Salt USMC 's short lived reign as a moderator.
> 
> ...


That was some pretty good smack talking. I'm going to use my seventh vote to vote for you.


----------



## CDG (Sep 19, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> @Marauder06, @pardus, @CDG, @Florida173, @x SF med, @RackMaster all love pumpkin spice. Remember that when casting your votes.



“Cry. Forgive. Learn. Move on. Let your tears water the seeds of your future happiness.” 
― Steve Maraboli


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 19, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> @Marauder06, @pardus, @CDG, @Florida173, @x SF med, @RackMaster all love pumpkin spice. Remember that when casting your votes.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 19, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> How many votes did the rest of you get?



6, 9, 10^14....doesn't matter.   You can't count past  5 because it gets too confusing having to use two hands.

Isn't it time for your snack, anyway?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2017)

policemedic said:


> 6, 9, 10^14....doesn't matter.   You can't count past  5 because it gets too confusing having to use two hands.
> 
> Isn't it time for your snack, anyway?
> 
> View attachment 19726


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 19, 2017)

Florida173 said:


>


Without watching the video, the girls in the thumbnail look high school age.  Get back on your meds.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 19, 2017)

Florida173 said:


> View attachment 19725


You like sucking on Pumpkin Spice condoms?
Are you doing a Ron Jeremy?


----------



## policemedic (Sep 20, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> You like sucking on Pumpkin Spice condoms?
> Are you doing a Ron Jeremy?



I think mustard is his favorite condiment.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 20, 2017)

What a weak assed excuse for a mod campaigning thread.

there's pathetic, then there's shoplifting just to get strip searched...  this thread is somewhere to the far left of the latter...


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 20, 2017)

This thread, like Hollywood, needs more Aussie testosterone.


----------



## DC (Sep 22, 2017)

Besides all the faggotry and assbuggery I just read thru this lil nugget is my favorite...
Anyone ever been to Canada? No? Cause it's like America's attic- you forget it's there, and then you go there and say, "Shit, look at all this cool stuff I don't care about!" and then go back downstairs.

Have the best day ever whoever wins.


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2017)

This thread sucks so hard I should cancel the elections.


----------



## CDG (Sep 22, 2017)

AWP said:


> This thread sucks so hard I should cancel the elections.



Oh, sure.  I bet the elections will be cancelled.  Right after they're extended long enough for pardus to get enough sheep registered on here to vote for him and knock me out of 5th.  This shit is rigged!!!!  I demand an investigation!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 22, 2017)

@pardus  doesn't even have to win, see last year's botched election. The evil overlords like that sheep shagging kiwi for some reason.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 23, 2017)

AWP said:


> This thread sucks so hard I should cancel the elections.


I've seen battered old road whores with removable teeth suck less than this thread


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 23, 2017)

DC said:


> Besides all the faggotry and assbuggery I just read thru this lil nugget is my favorite...
> Anyone ever been to Canada? No? Cause it's like America's attic- you forget it's there, and then you go there and say, "Shit, look at all this cool stuff I don't care about!" and then go back downstairs.
> 
> Have the best day ever whoever wins.



You would think that but we just want to keep all you fuckers out. We don't want you to turn our country into a cold Florida.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 23, 2017)

Whelp, bunny poop. Looks like we all might have to brush up on gender fuid safe words and junk...you know, to not offend @Ooh-Rah and the perfumed hairwax loving @CDG. I mean, gosh darn it. We could've had a moderator who campaigned on the cultural enlightenment of a society that loves maple syrup and bacon. But nope! Instead we are gonna get mods who know how to pay Dungeons & Dragons with muggle magic and use scented candles as hair wax. Woe, woe, woe. 

Just remember that you people chose weirdness over the awesome power of maple syrup and bacon. As for those who refuted the return of the Canadian mod messiah...I hope that your bacon burns and your maple syrup runs dry. #thenorthremembers


----------



## CDG (Sep 23, 2017)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Whelp, bunny poop. Looks like we all might have to brush up on gender fuid safe words and junk...you know, to not offend @Ooh-Rah and the perfumed hairwax loving @CDG. I mean, gosh darn it. We could've had a moderator who campaigned on the cultural enlightenment of a society that loves maple syrup and bacon. But nope! Instead we are gonna get mods who know how to pay Dungeons & Dragons with muggle magic and use scented candles as hair wax. Woe, woe, woe.
> 
> Just remember that you people chose weirdness over the awesome power of maple syrup and bacon. As for those who refuted the return of the Canadian mod messiah...I hope that your bacon burns and your maple syrup runs dry. #thenorthremembers



Uhhh, I think you're confusing me with @amlove21.  TACPs are way less obsessive about our hair.  

As to your second point, does anyone remember ever getting maple syrup and/or bacon sent to them by Rack?  Did American prices for those items drop during his time in office?  NO!  There weren't.  It's all bacon smoke and mirrors.  Syrup covered bread and circuses.  Piss off back to the nearest Horton's, @R.Caerbannog.


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 23, 2017)

CDG said:


> Uhhh, I think you're confusing me with @amlove21.  TACPs are way less obsessive about our hair.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 24, 2017)

Is it too late to submit my name just so I can shit talk all of these weakass candidates?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 24, 2017)

CDG said:


> Uhhh, I think you're confusing me with @amlove21. TACPs are even more obsessive about our hair.



FIFY...  it would be impossible for us to confuse you with the PJ because his grammar, usage and writing style are better than yours.


----------



## CDG (Sep 24, 2017)

x SF med said:


> FIFY...  it would be impossible for us to confuse you with the PJ because his grammar, usage and writing style are better than yours.



Oh, the guy winning the election goes kissing ass to the admin, and trashes the guy struggling to hold on to 5th.  Real classy.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 24, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Is it too late to submit my name just so I can shit talk all of these weakass candidates?



Are you sure you want to open yourself up to being fired? I mean you are lucky enough that you wiggled your slithering ass onto the admin staff. We all know who you are now...


----------



## AWP (Sep 24, 2017)

This thread is more fucked up than the Winter Special Olympics.

"Jo-Jo's up next for the snowboard best trick. He likes kittens and macaroni and cheese."
"Yeah, the young man has heart and we expect great things from him."
"On the ramp...going for a 720 backside rodeo annnnnddddd....JESUS, TURN IT OFF, TURN IT OFF! GODDA..."
(cuts to commercial)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 24, 2017)

AWP said:


> This thread is more fucked up than the Winter Special Olympics.



Fuck me with a rusty 2x4....
At first I was  humbled...
just to be in the running...
What more do you want?
I should be beating...Freefalling!

Two hours of work, for my Hitler Masterpiece ...


Ooh-Rah said:


> Frank's version of a Rick Roll.
> *< Click Me >and go "full screen"
> *
> (No stupid rick-roll shit, video generator won't permit uploads to YouTube or Facebook)
> ...


Sorry @Red Flag 1 , that I mad you the Villain.

No responses, no replies, not one good comeback, just more flack from those admin bitches...

So what the fuck....
I'll up my game...
I'll go after every candidate...I'll call out their name...


Ooh-Rah said:


> Says the man whose only contribution after 8 pages of this thread, is to complain about the thread
> 
> This bitch is about as over as @Salt USMC 's short lived reign as a moderator.
> 
> ...



And the result?  Well it ain't my fault...the only response was a scoff from Salt....

So fuck a duck, and pick up a ruck...
I've done my part, I'm shown my heart....
You guys don't wanna battle, and that's fine with me...
What you guy's scared of?  a man named Mittens?

Well I know something that you don't know....
The former screen names of all these hoes...
I've tracked em'...for the past 5 years....
I know the names, of all you queers!
That's ammo, that I'll use in the future....
If any of you fools, try to come at me like a butcher...

One fucks, two fucks, three fucks, four...
I don't care about dis' election no more...

Just look at my stats, I've earned my place
I should fucking dominate this race.

Fuck an Admin and fuck a mod
Fuck everybody!  Fuck y'all if you doubt me!
I'm a piece of POG trash, and I say it proudly....
And fuck this election, I've already won...I'm outta here.


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 24, 2017)

5.5/10 but still better than the others


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 24, 2017)

CDG said:


> Uhhh, I think you're confusing me with @amlove21.  TACPs are way less obsessive about our hair.
> 
> As to your second point, does anyone remember ever getting maple syrup and/or bacon sent to them by Rack?  Did American prices for those items drop during his time in office?  NO!  There weren't.  It's all bacon smoke and mirrors.  Syrup covered bread and circuses.  Piss off back to the nearest Horton's, @R.Caerbannog.



Eh, what do I know? All you Air Force people look alike and smell like scented candles, how am i supposed to tell y'all apart?

edit: forgot the hashtags
#youlooklikeaknockoffguccihandbagmodel
#overmoisturizemuch?
#goesayonthehairproduct


----------



## x SF med (Sep 24, 2017)

CDG said:


> Oh, the guy winning the election goes kissing ass to the admin, and trashes the guy struggling to hold on to 5th.  Real classy.



You really don't have the hang of this 'campaigning thread' yet, do you?  There is a reason it has been known in the past as the 'smack talking thread'...  Class has nothing to do with this, nothing.at.all...


----------



## Gunz (Sep 24, 2017)

Unnatural, contrived, like you're all trying too hard to play the dozens like the legendary legitimate trash talkers of past mod election threads. It's like a catholic schoolboy trying to swear for the first time, uh, er, gosh blammit, dog dammit, oh, penis butt, I'M GOING TO HELL!!!!!

The hate and disrespect has got to flow with ease cacooned  with smooth wit like Gerber butternut squash from a happy baby's bubbling ass. It's all about consequentiality and romantic unrest, the involuntary peristalsis of natural humors from the bowels of creative thought. Nothing else will do at such a critical time.


----------



## AWP (Sep 24, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Unnatural, contrived, like you're all trying too hard to play the dozens like the legendary legitimate trash talkers of past mod election threads. It's like a catholic schoolboy trying to swear for the first time, uh, er, gosh blammit, dog dammit, oh, penis butt, I'M GOING TO HELL!!!!!
> 
> The hate and disrespect has got to flow with ease cacooned  with smooth wit like Gerber butternut squash from a happy baby's bubbling ass. It's all about consequentiality and romantic unrest, the involuntary peristalsis of natural humors from the bowels of creative thought. Nothing else will do at such a critical time.



This isn't even make senseses, but you get a Like all the same.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 24, 2017)

This whole thread looks like someone got slow-motion buttfucked with a flaming chainsaw on ice skates. Not even SMOD could muster up enough fucks to give via slamming into the Bay of Campeche. 

I'll see @Ocoka  and his jar of @Frank S.'s favorite aperitif, and raise it one zoophiliac pelvic exam, where you find the snake bones without the speculum. 

Can I get five more votes, please? 😎


----------



## Centermass (Sep 24, 2017)

For the new and uninitiated.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 24, 2017)

t.


----------



## DC (Sep 25, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> I've seen battered old road whores with removable teeth suck less than this thread


You mean lot lizards...


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 25, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> This whole thread looks like someone got slow-motion buttfucked with a flaming chainsaw on ice skates. Not even SMOD could muster up enough fucks to give via slamming into the Bay of Campeche.
> 
> I'll see @Ocoka  and his jar of @Frank S.'s favorite aperitif, and raise it one zoophiliac pelvic exam, where you find the snake bones without the speculum.
> 
> Can I get five more votes, please? 😎


----------

